

HP settles (confidentially) with ex-CEO Mark Hurd - anigbrowl
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/h-p-resolves-legal-dispute-with-hurd-2010-09-20?reflink=MW_news_stmp

======
ajitvarma
In california there is at-will employment so it's difficult to imagine that HP
would have ever won their lawsuit which would have prevented Mark Hurd from
working and "earning" a living as the state would have seen it. HP settled
because it's the smart thing to do to get this behind the company and go on to
focus on it own business. I'll be excited to see who they name eventually name
as CEO and whether it's an insider or outsider.

